# 8mo old dd with red vagina?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

For the last few days I noticed that when I part my 8mo dd's labia to wipe it is bright red. Really red, like I've never seen before. There does not seem to be any discharge or yeast. The redness is not anywhere else in the diaper area. What could cause this and should I bring her to the ped?

She doesn't seem to be bothered by it, we wipe it with a clean, damp, cloth wipe each diaper change and she doesn't flinch or anything but it looks so painful and weird.

Any advice or experience with this?


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I would definitely give things a nice soak in the tub -- no soap! Something (soap, poop, something from the wipes, extra moisture) may have gotten inbetween her labia and really irritated things. Make sure it's all rinsed out and cleansed. Dry things very thoroughly, let her do some "nakee baby time" on some towels if feasible to make sure everything is dry. If it's not better by tomorrow or if it's getting worse or if she seems uncomfortable, I would suspect yeast and call the doctor.


----------



## NizhoniTwice (Sep 13, 2008)

Make sure you soak her with no soap. Do not use soap or shampoo for the next few days. This happened to my DD a few weeks ago too. I used a sitz bath (with just plain warm water) a few times a day and it started getting better that same day. I've also started putting earth mama baby angel's nipple butter on her (it's organic, and it works much better than the mainstream creams, even better than a Rx her pediatrician called in for us).
Playing in the tub is nice too. No need to wash her privates. Just having her play in the tub with you is enough to get things rinsed.
Hope things look better soon.


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

We just got out of the tub and I read this. Good to know we are doing the right things. We never use soap on her body...But she has so much (very curly) hair I have to use baby shampoo and conditioner on it or it turns into an oily tangle. But hopefully we had enough water in the tub to dilute the shampoo run-off.

Could it have anything to do with either 1.) Teething (she is cutting her first tooth) or 2.) Food sensitivity (we are doing the 4 day rule between offering new foods and she is on day 4 of peas.

Probably just an irritation like you all said, but I just had to wonder....


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nukuspot* 
We just got out of the tub and I read this. Good to know we are doing the right things. We never use soap on her body...But she has so much (very curly) hair I have to use baby shampoo and conditioner on it or it turns into an oily tangle. But hopefully we had enough water in the tub to dilute the shampoo run-off.

Could it have anything to do with either 1.) Teething (she is cutting her first tooth) or 2.) Food sensitivity (we are doing the 4 day rule between offering new foods and she is on day 4 of peas.

Probably just an irritation like you all said, but I just had to wonder....

My 9 month old DD's girly parts got super red when she was teething. Something about the extra acid in her poopies made it a little more irritated. We just made sure to let her have some nakkie time to air it out and then put a little aquaphor on it to help it heal.
Once her bottom teeth popped through it seemed to settle down.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it persists for awhile. My girls often got irritation at that age, and it always went away by itself with being kept clean and dry, and lots of time to air it out. So frequent changes and naked time would be my recommendation.


----------

